# How do I get rid of the blotchy spots from self tanning?



## STolEn_KisS (Mar 5, 2008)

So last summer, I tried self tanning for the first time. I used jergens and malibu hemp. When the color started wearing off, my upper arms turned blotchy. It looked like some of the self tan had worn off and those spots looked white!

Now, those white spots won't go away! Even if I try to tan them naturally in the sun, they still won't tan. They just stay white while the rest of my body tans. What's wrong with me? How can i fix this? It's been MONTHS and the spots are still there if not as noticeable!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lemon juice will help if its the self tanner,  but you said since those spots won't tan in the sun you might have a fungus.  I'd see my doctor about it since it's been so long.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 6, 2008)

Get thee to a doctor.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Mar 8, 2008)

uhhh...fungus?!! It doesn't look like fungus to me! Could it really be fungus? They are barely noticeable when I'm not tanned and they feel like normal skin.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *STolEn_KisS* 

 
_uhhh...fungus?!! It doesn't look like fungus to me! Could it really be fungus? They are barely noticeable when I'm not tanned and they feel like normal skin._

 
Some fungus look like regular skin, just circles that are lighter than the rest of your skin.  They don't itch or peel they just are different colors.  You could try looking at them under a blacklight.  If they glow it's a fungal infection.  I wouldn't worry about it they have creams that clear it up in a couple of days.  Anyways i'd go to a doctor to make sure it isn't something more serious.


----------

